# Air in clutch system pls help (r34 gtr)



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys today i changed fluid in clutch system. I open both nipples and let old fluid drop off. Than i pour new fluid in reservoir and let fluid drop off too for few mins (gravity system). And since than my clutch pedal left on floor. I decided to call my brother he was in car and he presses pedal and i open nipple (first in U-pipe) and than he press again and i open slave cyl nipple. All air comes out now but my pedal is little better but still dont go back to its position. I can engage gear with no problem but friction of pedal is totally on the floor and 10cm back. But that pedal makes me angry. I am mechanic i know these things how works but, this makes me mad. I think that theres still bubble. 

Can someone help me? 

P.s. sorry for my english...


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

Try bleeding from the clutch master cylinder first, the pipe junction second and the slave cylinder last.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

kenecchi said:


> Try bleeding from the clutch master cylinder first, the pipe junction second and the slave cylinder last.


I dont have nipple on master cylinder


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Pressure bleed the system, easiest way to purge any air bubbles out for sure.


----------

